# Why Doesn't ND Have a Waterfowl Association?



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

What with all the waterfolwers in this great state, what with an excellent web site that has a primary focus on waterfowl (in my opinion), and what with sincere, hard-working, ethical and upstanding people living ALL over ND who genuinely care about waterfowling and the resources, why hasn't a statewide waterfowl association been formed to represent EVERYONE who hunts waterfowl in this great state?

They have them in CA, SC, OR, AL, MI, MO, WI, IL and even MN. Some are extremely important and integral to the support of waterfowling in their respective state, while others strive to be.

You have the basis right here....

Just priming the pump, so excuse me if this has already been beaten to death but I for one would love to see one now BEFORE one is needed!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The one we have in SC sucks. They started promoting released mallards and now everyone has left in droves. It is more like a preserve shoot for ducks. You don't want this kind of organization. Please continue supporting DU and Delta. There is no sence trying to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Sasha and Abby said:


> The one we have in SC sucks. They started promoting released mallards and now everyone has left in droves. It is more like a preserve shoot for ducks. You don't want this kind of organization. Please continue supporting DU and Delta. There is no sence trying to re-invent the wheel.


Sasha and Abby,

Forgive me, I am not looking to supplant either Delta or DU - as their functions are completely different from what I am looking at/ for. A statewide organization would augment and support the Game & Fish, Delta and DU - to name a few.

There are specific things Delta and DU cannot and should not do - and this is what a statewide waterfowl organization could and should do!

I am surprised that SC has turned to what you say. I know David out there (is he still the "chief") and now wonder what has happened...

Putting that aside, let's look at ND, gateway for the Central and Mississippi Flyways!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know if it'd be that practical for ND to have a state organization. In other states, their function is to keep habitat dollars in state as opposed to letting a 'large' conservation organization dictate where they will go. Since Delta Waterfowl has put it's primary focus on the Dakotas I think it makes more sense to support them since all the money is going to be spent right here (which is what a state organization would do).

I think state organizations are important which is why I'm still a member of MWA. To have good duck hunting in your state you need both quality habitat within it's own borders to attract and hold migrating ducks. You also need good production off the prairies to supply those ducks. It's a yin-yang connection.

IMO the top priority of a state organization should be at the state legislative level. We have national orgs that have done a good job of lobbying at the federal level but I think more things need to be done at the state level. Which is why I'm pleased to see MWA starting to move in that direction. More can be done with the passing of one key legislative bill at the state level than an organization could accomplish in 50 years through it's own fund-raising efforts. For ND, this site has been extremely effective working for the sportsmen in the legislature. So I really don't see the need to water things down by adding a state organization.


----------

